# How to keep yourself fit & healthy



## iprepare143 (Dec 11, 2010)

I used to do jogging and workouts. I take balanced diet like salads,fruit juices and green vegetables,various whey proteins,eggs etc.Sometimes,I like to do swimming also.Swimming also keeps body fit,but free mind and good sleep is also important.Otherwise,you will not get the benefits by doing this.

What do you do to keep your body fit...................


----------



## radioactivemedia143 (Mar 4, 2011)

*things needs to Helthy Kits*

Jogging and Exercise is best for healthy life. but i think energetic food also a major factor.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I enjoy seasonal sports and healthy eating. I especially enjoy bicycling and cross country skiing, makes me think of alternative ways to get to a BOL. Eating lots of freshfruits and vegetables makes my body feel so much better. Unfortunately I do not eat a perfect diet. The United States is the most over fed malnourished nation in the world.


----------



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

swimming is amazing for your health, my parents had me swim over the summer for a compeditive team from when i was 10 till i became a lifeguard at that same pool at 15. i didn't like it much, but i am very thankful for my health now because of that. right now, i keep fit by riding my bike from my dorm to class once or twice a day. it's a ride because there's a small ridge between my dorm and the downtown campus.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

bstickler92 said:


> swimming is amazing for your health, my parents had me swim over the summer for a compeditive team from when i was 10 till i became a lifeguard at that same pool at 15. i didn't like it much, but i am very thankful for my health now because of that. right now, i keep fit by riding my bike from my dorm to class once or twice a day. it's a ride because there's a small ridge between my dorm and the downtown campus.


If your tired of swimming and lifeguarding, it's time to get into scuba diving. You sound like me, I've been diving for over 30 years now.


----------



## GXLancer (Mar 13, 2011)

kayaking is a lot of fun and a great arm and chest workout. I also enjoy mnt biking and then theres always Marine Corp PT plz no more boots and utes


----------



## Papaya (Feb 5, 2011)

I lift weights, play tennis, and eat a low sugar/carb diet. Also take a few supplements like vitamin D3, and fish oil. So far so good.


----------



## zookeeper (Mar 6, 2011)

Taking vitamin supplements is essential, because it's almost impossible to get all the nutrients one needs from even a well balanced diet.
Vitamin C is important. Most will say take one a day(1000mg), but you really need _at least _10,000 mg each day.
And the all around multi-vitamins(Centrium, One-A-Day), only give you a fraction of what the body needs.
And taking vitamin D _along with _45 minutes of sun each day is great for the bones.
Also vitamin B-6 and a B complex vitamin helps the immune system.

Eat a diet with lots of fish(wild caught, not farm raised), and if possible only grass fed, range free beef(buffalo meat is high in protein).


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Every morning...I think really heavy thoughts.. I go to the Mall and work out my eye and neck muscles watching the babes.. I make lists of thing I'll never do.. and try to do 500 reps with the Remote thumb ... don't drink or smoke.. I would but I'd have to get out of my chair and put down the laptop to get a beer and a match. I've been thinking about walking a mile every morning ..next week I'll think about 2 miles.. if I don't get my knee pissed off again..

Ok.. nuff being funny.. I have been doing push backs from the table and have lost 17 pounds in the last month and a half.. my knees don't hurt as bad and hopefully I will be able to get to walking..maybe in the morning..I'll report on that..


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

You know ... I have gained more weight than I care to admit during the last year. Neck injury from getting rear-ended at a stop light and degenerative disc disease has brought my exercising to a complete halt. It is downright depressing ... 5 minutes on the elliptical and I am in bed for the rest of the day. :gaah:

Back when I was "making" myself run every day I never imagined that I would actually miss it. 

Hopefully a little work at the doc's next week will help remedy that. 

I still take my vitamins ... I really need to eat more veggies ...  Like Hozay I've got champion thumb muscles from working that remote!! LOL


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

BadgeBunny said:


> You know ... I have gained more weight than I care to admit during the last year. Neck injury from getting rear-ended at a stop light and degenerative disc disease has brought my exercising to a complete halt. It is downright depressing ... 5 minutes on the elliptical and I am in bed for the rest of the day. :gaah:
> 
> Back when I was "making" myself run every day I never imagined that I would actually miss it.
> 
> ...


BB, I'm in a si,ilar predicament with a broken leg. I force myself to do stuff, but after 3 hrs. I need to get horizontal again and let pain go down. I've mostly been laying in a hospital bed for 2 months. I feel like I'm getting bigger around the waist and my body is getting softer. I do get some upper body workout when on crutches. I've been trying to stay away from comfort foods. lol.

I also feel like calling that Shawn T guy who advertises his INSANITY WORKOUT routine and asking him if he has a version for 1 legged gimps. lol

Just can't wait to walk & ride a bike again.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

sailaway said:


> BB, I'm in a si,ilar predicament with a broken leg. I force myself to do stuff, but after 3 hrs. I need to get horizontal again and let pain go down. I've mostly been laying in a hospital bed for 2 months. I feel like I'm getting bigger around the waist and my body is getting softer. I do get some upper body workout when on crutches. I've been trying to stay away from comfort foods. lol.
> 
> I also feel like calling that Shawn T guy who advertises his INSANITY WORKOUT routine and asking him if he has a version for 1 legged gimps. lol
> 
> Just can't wait to walk & ride a bike again.


Oh ... bless your heart!!

I know what you mean about Shawn T ... that guy!! I actually have the P90X workout and was doing pretty good with it. Now I am lucky to get down the block and back before my neck starts burning and my head starts hurting.

I am hoping next week fixes that ... for a while anyway. The doc says I will need a fusion eventually but we are gonna put that off for as long as we can ...


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I have had 2 back surgeries and when I walk for long periods of time I lose the feeling in my left leg. That being said, I decided to try the treadmill again! It is hard do for long but at least it is something. 

As a bonus, one of the new (part time)cashiers is a certified personal trainer. He is making me up a workout routine that I can do to strengthen my lower back without stressing it and get the rest of me fit at the same time.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

sailaway said:


> If your tired of swimming and lifeguarding, it's time to get into scuba diving. You sound like me, I've been diving for over 30 years now.


Scuba diving is the best thing this side of heaven. Our whole family dives & we love it.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> I have had 2 back surgeries and when I walk for long periods of time I lose the feeling in my left leg. That being said, I decided to try the treadmill again! It is hard do for long but at least it is something.
> 
> As a bonus, one of the new (part time)cashiers is a certified personal trainer. He is making me up a workout routine that I can do to strengthen my lower back without stressing it and get the rest of me fit at the same time.


OK ... I had surgery on my neck Wednesday and I feel like a different person ... The back of my head is numb (like your lip after the dentist gets done with you) but other than general soreness from the insertion points for the electrodes I am pain-free. I'm told that the numbness may or may not go away in time ... just have to wait and see.

I can hardly wait to start my PT ...  It is so nice not to have a headache. Tried to rack the slide on my glock last night and I don't have enough strength left in my hands to even grip it tight enough to pull ... I tried a "injured" rack ... you know ... on the side of your boot (for when you are one-handed for some reason or another) and don't have enough strength in my arms or shoulders to do that either.

It was nice to do 10 minutes on the treadmill and not walk away with a screaming headache!!

Got plenty of work ahead of me but I am looking forward to it! :2thumb:


----------



## Adler2 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi,,,
The question is how I keep myself healthy and fit.I am a bit skinny a few years back and I have decided to lose weight.I gain the desire weight but still make a plan of meal for whole week which I strictly follow.In addition to this I spend one hour in gym and doing cardio most of the time.


----------



## KateWills (Aug 1, 2011)

Always having a Healthful diet and daily workouts is the best way to keep you healthy and well. It helps to keep you away from many diseases and it offers many befits to your self.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, the police academy has been keeping me in shape. I actually started to love running because of the academy. Just tonight, I ran 2.5 miles and did a mile sprint/walking drills. Feel GREAT!


----------



## kevinp (Aug 17, 2011)

Even with such a hectic work day load, I still try to get my daily exercise just to keep me going. I mean, it would not hurt for you to spend some 30 mins or even 15 minutes on the stationary bike on the daily. I jog every morning for at least 30 minutes and if I still have the time, spend another 30 in the gym. I do not try to be buff and all that big but just want to stay fit and healthy.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I have a gym membership. I ride an exercise bike there after breakfast Monday through Friday. I lift weights three days a week. I ride an exercise bike at home after lunch on Sunday through Friday. I take a 40 minute walk at the mall after supper on Monday through Friday. I'm still way overweight but my A1-C was good enough last time that I don't have to see my doctor again for six months. I'm a diabetic but I'm on oral medications and not on insulin. I used to wake up to go to the bathroom every two hours throughout the night. But last night I went four hours and three hours between bathroom breaks at night.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I climb trees for a living. Tends to keep one in fairly good physical condition. 

Yes. That's me. Taking an 80' poplar tree of someones house after a storm.


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

This year I have been back in the gym, swimming and running. I bough a bike off of craigslist and have been riding the heck out of it. I also got a very nice Reebok tread mile (demo model with 21 miles on it) for 75 % off. That will make running easier when it is -15 outside.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

georgewilldes said:


> Healthy diet is necessary for a good health.Daily exercise should be apart of your life.Walk in the morning keep us healthy and active.Proper use of fruits may help you in balance life.


This guys posts are very odd, imho.
And thats an odd sig too...


----------



## Falcon (Dec 27, 2011)

I think exercise is more effective that keeps you fit and healthy,
Exercise make you happier and more relaxed than you were before you worked out. Regular physical activity can even help prevent depression and high blood pressure. Exercise help in burn calories. The more intense the workout, the more calories you burn, and make easier to keep your weight under contro.


----------



## DanishMills (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, it’s very important to be fit and healthy and according to me maintain a good exercise system and eats healthy will keep you well. Cardio exercise, aerobics, swimming and weight training 2 to 3 times per week are some of daily workouts which help to keep you fit. Eat healthy food drink plenty of water daily, add fruits and vegetables into your diet and avoid sweet are some tips to maintain a proper diet.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Last spring I joined the running club here at OU. I was doing really well, running 3 times a week and even did a 5k. Then the summer of Hell hit and we had 100+ degree temps everyday and I just couldn't do it. Been sitting on my butt ever since.  Right before Thanksgiving I went to my dr and got a prescription for a weight loss drug to help curb my appetite. I cut out Dr. Pepper and most "junk food" and I'm down 14 pounds so far.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Valann, that's great! Keep up the good work. Maybe when the weather gets a little better you could start walking and work your way back up to running!

I'd hate to say how many times I got in shape, then events of life interferred with my walking and bicycling, and I had to start over when things settled back down. I'm always worried that I won't get back into shape, and it seems to be harder each time. But if I'm persistent and patient, despite what seems tediously slow, I get back in good condition. I'm coming out of one of those slumps right now, after some things in our extended family threw everything out of whack, and facing the daunting challenge of getting going again. This time I didn't get as much out of shape because I managed to at least get out for some walks and hikes, and I moved to an upstairs bedroom when my son got married and moved out last summer. It keeps my leg muscles somewhat conditioned going up and down the stairs several times a day.

Hang in there, valann! You can get it back!


----------



## irish (Feb 22, 2012)

Set a goal, even if you live a super busy lifestyle, there are things that you can do to make sure you stay fit. At work, we often find ourselves sitting in front of a computer for a very long period. Wouldn't it be nice to 'take a break' and still get some work done? Instead of calling one of your office mates to deliver a message, walk over to their desk and deliver it. This is an excellent way to stretch out those stiff muscles after sitting down for too long. Also diet and 
exercise is really a big help.

____________________________
Baie acai


----------

